# Paramedic in U.S. to Canada



## Fnline6 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brand new to the forum....

I will be getting my EMT-B certification in the U.S. by August. I will then start a paramedic program January of 2018 and it will end by the end of October (10 month program). 

I ultimately want to move and live in Canada, most likely a year after becoming a paramedic, as i will also be certified as a medical assistant by then.

I will also have my bachelors degree two months from now (in a liberal arts).

My questions are:

As a paramedic in the U.S., how would I become a pcp in Canada? I've read that Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, and Sask are the easiest to transfer to. I don't care for what province I live in. 

I know there isn't much of a need for paramedics, but which province would need the most paramedics?

If the reciprocity was to work, how would I be able to obtain a work visa? How would this process work?

Sorry, if these questions have already been answered, I've just been researching these things for weeks and haven't gotten many answers.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 11, 2017)

https://emtlife.com/threads/ems-in-canada.41601/
https://emtlife.com/threads/what-is-it-like-to-work-in-canadian-ems.45446/
https://emtlife.com/threads/american-looking-to-be-a-pcp-in-canada.41847/
https://emtlife.com/threads/us-paramedic-in-canada.20997/
https://emtlife.com/threads/us-paramedic-looking-to-move-to-canada.15042/


----------



## FLMedic311 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not worth it..  Go to school where you want to work, can become a pain to get reciprocity..


----------



## Fnline6 (Apr 12, 2017)

FLMedic311 said:


> Not worth it..  Go to school where you want to work, can become a pain to get reciprocity..



This is a really stupid question, but do I need to know French to become a paramedic in Montreal Quebec?


----------



## Fnline6 (Apr 12, 2017)

What province in Canada needs the most paramedics?


----------



## FLMedic311 (Apr 12, 2017)

Fnline6 said:


> This is a really stupid question, but do I need to know French to become a paramedic in Montreal Quebec?


??  I'm licensed in BC, but even if you don't. You do need to realize they use different metrics for assessing temp and BGL and likely to get a job you will need to be proficient in the language


----------



## cprted (Apr 12, 2017)

Fnline6 said:


> This is a really stupid question, but do I need to know French to become a paramedic in Montreal Quebec?


It's not actually a stupid question, but yes, to the best of my knowledge fluency in French is required. It is the language of government in Quebec.


----------



## Fnline6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Is Victoria, BC  a good place to be a paramedic?


----------



## CWATT (May 13, 2017)

Fnline6 said:


> Is Victoria, BC  a good place to be a paramedic?



Ah Victoria...  "The newly wed or nearly dead."   It has a large retirement community and in recent years has attracted younger BC residents who no longer can afford to live in the lower mainland due to skyrocketing property values.


----------

